# Fescue invasion



## bensjj91 (Apr 25, 2020)

Looking for affirmation on weed identification. Looks like tall fescue to me:

1) Is my only option to address this gly and reseed bare spot? 
2) My neighbor's lawn has slowly become overrun with this tall fescue (or whatever this weed is). Any suggestions on defending my property line against the tall fescue attack advancing toward me?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Does it put up seed heads? can you get a pic of that?


----------



## Dvxdarkvashxvb (Sep 7, 2021)

It's not tall fescue but grassy types are similar cause it does crowd in existing turf; its not coming from one single point so not fescue

Get more pics into the root system and the leaf blades to have a better idea

Easier to just dig around and get a cross section


----------

